# Those with the Pioneer system, I need your help



## toydriver00 (May 4, 2011)

I am installing my own speakers run off of an amp tomorrow. I am going to put 6x9s in my rear deck. I have the standard 6 speaker stereo. Can any of you tell me if there are holes in your rear deck to allow sound to travel through them? I am trying to determine if there are two different deck lids used. Thanks


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

6x9 holes are there, just rip out the square insulation pieces they put in.


----------



## toydriver00 (May 4, 2011)

The mounting holes are there, but I was looking for a thinner part of the structure so that highs can pass through. I just scrapped away enough fiberglass so that I could get what I wanted...


----------



## 1990tsi (Apr 29, 2011)

If I can be of any assitance here, Why are you adding 6x9s?

for one, 6X9s sound horrable no matter what you do with them, for two, it sounds like you're adding on to the base stereo, if so, why not upgrade the fronts with an amp or add a sub (2 things that will actually sound better)

I'm real confused about your 6x9 usage!


----------



## toydriver00 (May 4, 2011)

I dont want subs. I have a baby and need the space in the back. The rear seats muffle those door speakers. I put components up front with an amp and 6x9s in the rear. I don't need a bunch of base. I like the way it sounds now...


----------

